# Boston Terrier vs. French Bulldog



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all. 

So, within the next six months or so, I'd like to add a second addition to my dog "family". 

We currently have Abbie our little mix, and Cooper, our 3.5 year old boxer. They are best buds, wrestle and just love each other. Abbie being the nervous dog that she is, really looks to Coop for guidance and reassurance in nervewracking situations. 

Anyways, as I mentioned in my other thread, my parents are currently going through a divorce, and when the house is sold and we each go our separate ways, my mom is going to be taking Coop and I will be taking Abbie. This is upsetting as Coop is my best bud, but I understand and will just have to be okay with the situation. 

So, one of the original reasons that I got Abbie was that I wanted Coop to have a bud, because IMO, when dogs love the company of other dogs, they should be able to have another canine friend if possible. I think that with Abbie's shy nature, this is especially true, as it helps her confidence in new situations.

So I've begun the process of searching for a second dog to get sometime in the summer or fall. I really want to go about this the right way and take my time and find a breeder that I really like. 

Now originally I was thinking of going with a frenchie. I've loved them for years, though I've never owned one. I love how they are described as clown like dogs, as this reminds me of boxers but in a much smaller package. I thought that it was the perfect size too as Abbie will be 40lbs or less full grown, so I'd like something a bit smaller but nice and solid since she does like to rough-house. 

Then I got to thinking, would the frenchie be TOO unathletic? I know in heat and in general they can't do hours of playing, but I wonder if for an active dog like Abbie who is very athletic and agile, if it would be a bad choice.

Then I got to thinking, maybe a boston terrier would be better? With their build and bone structure, they still seem pretty solid, but also, a bit more athletic and like they'd be able to keep up with Abbie. 

I was wondering what your opinions are on the difference of these two dogs, and if you think one would be better for me over the other. I have read that boston's tend to be "smarter" and easier to train than frenchies, which isn't a huge issue for me, but it is something to consider. 

Also, any suggestions for similarly sized dogs that I could look into? I would just love a dog that can keep up with Abbie but that is NOT hyper, as I consider Abbie active but not hyper. She is content to cuddle too and settles down easily. Something roughly 20-35lbs but it needs to be solid enough to rough house with Abbie. Nice and sturdy  As far as personality goes, I like goofy dogs, I have owned boxers my whole life and I love their personalities except for their neediness, but again, that's not a deal breaker for me as I am used to it.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Sparkus (May 15, 2010)

I dont know if you are still looking or what... No one seemed to answer here..

I think you answered your own question.

BT. Energy. Size. Agility.

Frenchie. Tired. Size. Clutz.

;-)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I vote for the Boston Terrier!!! They are SO much fun, but they do have lots of energy and you'll have to learn to channel that in the right way. Gracie has changed our lives completely she is such a joy to be around, always happy and ready for playtime at anytime. I love the Frenchie's too. Please do your homework before considering any breed.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think if I were in your shoes and looking at those two breeds AND planning on a dog from rescue, I'd go with the Boston- the ones I've met from rescue- particularly the mixes- have just plain been healthier than indifferently bred Frenchies. 

There are some pretty athletic frenchies out there, but IMO, the health problems with poorly bred ones are just more serious than in Bostons. I *love* the Frenchie personalities though- enough that I'd consider putting up with the snorting and farting and normal brachycephalic dog stuff to live with one!- and for me, the two aren't that comparable. 

That said, you've mentioned that you want a dog from a reputable breeder.  And that's a different can of worms in these two breeds. Bostons can be really intense little dogs- but I know a lot of fairly active Frenchies. The personalities are similar but not, IMO, that similar.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I agree with Boston, they are high energy happy little dogs (generally)

Frenchies are low/medium energy and they also tend to have the bully dog personality and can have issues with other dogs (believe it or not I have seen a frenchie doing bite work lol).

Frenchies are cute as hell though but they really are a lot of dog in a small package.

But as a buddy for your other dog I think a boston would be my choice.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks guys. if you see in my introduction post, i ended up getting a frenchie a few weeks ago LOL. he's great. he has a blast with little abbie, he beats up on her haha. i agree a boston probably would have been a better choice for abbie specifically, but after going to a dog show and meeting the frenchies, i was hooked haha. 

here's Murph










I'm pretty happy cause the dark brindle with white is my favorite frenchie color (followed by a close second of brindle pied). When I was at the show, I met his breeder, and met Murph (who was being called Aro) and thought he was too cute. She mentioned she might be placing him in a pet home because she was afraid he might have a subluxated patella which would mean she wouldn't use him in the breeding program, so I kept my fingers crossed that he would end up being mine, and he is! His patella hasn't bothered him yet, and it may never prove to be a problem, but she couldn't breed him knowing that he had it, so now he's my boy


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Also- here's a funny video that brought up this post. I crack up every time I watch it. Make sure to have your sound up and to read the subtitles LOL. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCNx55zuRmY

It's called, "The Negotiation" hehe.

Also, I never realized, but frenchies make the most ridiculously funny noises hehe. You can hear some of them in the video.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Awww Lucky you! Murph is one very handsome boy. Wish you guys the best.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Also- I think a boston would be a really fun dog to have someday. *sigh* There are so many dogs I want to have....can I just get a giant herd? I really need to live on a farm where the dogs can have room to run and play and I can have my herd...


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I'm kinda partial to Boston Terriers myself ;>) My first Boston lived almost 19 years. Bosties and Frenchies are both Brachycephalic and are very heat sensitive. I think Frenchies are prone to alot of different ailments so choose your breeder carefully!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

My parents have a 10yo French, black brindle male that they adopted when he was young. Fun little dogs.

Where'd you get your pup from?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

kerplunk105 said:


> My parents have a 10yo French, black brindle male that they adopted when he was young. Fun little dogs.
> 
> Where'd you get your pup from?


He's originally from...I think Michigan. The breeder I got him from purchased him to hopefully use in her breeding program. She was showing him and he was doing pretty well, but she thought he might have a subluxated patella so she brought him in for health testing. His heart is good, everything was good, but he does have a level 1 (I think) subluxated patella.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Get him on glucosamine right away for the patella.

From personal experience it helps a great deal and can really help the dog avoid surgery.

Also keep him lean, and exercise him frequently (not hard but frequently) it also helps to set out a walking path with him that is slightly up hill, it helps to strengthen the ligaments in the knee.

Very cute!

I love frenchies!
They are by far IMO the cutest breed as puppies.

Here is the video I was talking about.
SO funny

http://www.flickr.com/photos/demozthenes/3541661572/


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

My sister breeds Frenchies and I think they are just awesome dogs. She lives a 4 days drive away from me so I have only met hers once. She says if you want a dog you can just sit and laugh at all day, a Frenchie is the way to go. She believes they are intentionally being the clown just for your benifit lol.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

LuckySarah said:


> Get him on glucosamine right away for the patella.
> 
> From personal experience it helps a great deal and can really help the dog avoid surgery.
> 
> ...


here is what I've got him on for a supplement!

http://www.liquidhealthinc.com/prodInterior.php?prodID=6


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

and major lol's at that video...


----------

